# carp bounty



## duckdog1us (Mar 4, 2012)

i was reading what the contract was for carp in utah lake. why don't they open this up to the public? like the bounty on coyotes i know how many carp i take out of that lake in a year i could make a few extra buck for gas to go somewhere else to fish just sayin spread out all those millions of government dollars to us a little


----------



## Bowfisher (Apr 13, 2012)

I agree.

anytime they kill off water in any state I alwyas advocate them to open it up to unlimited year round fishing before killing it and restocking, same with carp, kill them all and kick in some pennies to encourage it!

even a penny a pound would be nice.


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

At the very least a "catch and kill" mandatory rule at Utah Lake!


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

tye dye twins said:


> At the very least a "catch and kill" mandatory rule at Utah Lake!


Yeah, but then the shores of that place would stink to high heaven and you'd probably have a predator problem.


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

Gee LeDouche said:


> [quote="tye dye twins":2awe2tws]At the very least a "catch and kill" mandatory rule at Utah Lake!


Yeah, but then the shores of that place would stink to high heaven and you'd probably have a predator problem.[/quote:2awe2tws]
But what about the Tube Dude "gill exctomy". Toss the nutrients back into the water!


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

In all seriousness, the JSRIP (the oversight commission for the June sucker/Utah lake habitat project) *did* look at bounties on carp as a possible option. However, it was deemed to be impractical and not cost effective.

However, if you folks followed the predator bill as it passed the legislature, our legislators and SFW have insured that the DWR is flush with cash to really get after predators. At least one member of this board has suggested that the open ended bill they passed could justify a cash outlay for fishery predator control. Why don't you write a letter to the DWR and give it your best shot? :O•-:


----------



## guner (Sep 25, 2007)

Hmmm I wonder... Could Cormorants be considered a harmful predator ? :evil: 

I would be at every community pond with a pellet gun and pockets full of cash ! :lol:


----------



## duckdog1us (Mar 4, 2012)

worse then that the pelicans at the berry and what they do to the cuts in the berry i jumped one up one day that had so many fish in it the stupid thing couldnt even get off the ground


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

good post Catherder.

My thoughts exactly. Its one thing to bring in some ears of a coyote, but its another thing to bring in a stinky dorsal fin of a carp. I wouldnt want to be the guy who has to count them out to pay a bounty!

There should be a cat food factory on one side of the lake that pays people to bring their carp over to make cat food....


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

I always thought we could turn carp into pet food (or hatchery pellets) and glue.

Ever let carp slime dry? You can't get that stuff off. Any fish, for that matter.


----------



## Fishrmn (Sep 14, 2007)

duckdog1us said:


> worse then that the pelicans at the berry and what they do to the cuts in the berry i jumped one up one day that had so many fish in it the stupid thing couldnt even get off the ground


Seems like at one point the DWR actually advocated chasing the pelicans away from the spawning cutts at Strawberry.


----------

